# What is that...



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

awful smell, I thought, when I went in to the loft yesterday. My day had started out with me at work. Around noon time, I took two bites of lunch and had severe pain in my left upper and lower jaws. TMJ ? Cracked tooth? Don't know, just know it was terrible, hurt even worse than when I broke my ankle. Ended up going home, taking some "good drugs" and laying low til pain abated a bit. Went out to see my kids, and the stench in the pigeon loft was eyewatering. One pigeon has (or should I say, had) been sitting on a egg for going on two weeks. Well, between heat from da pidge and the hot weather we've been having, that lovely egg had turned rotten, and had explded and stuck to the poor pidge. Poor bird, I took him in to the house, cleaned off as much as I could, and then gave him a good bath. Smell got better, but his wife still runs away, holding her nose.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Daryl,

Hope you are feeling better and glad that you "nosed" out the cause of the stench. I'm sorry for the loss of the egg but glad that it has all turned out OK.

Terry


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*eeewww*

I threw out an abandoned egg, which I found behind a unused nest bowl (usually I pull the eggs when they are laid and replace) somehow I missed that one. It must have been there for some time and this lovely warm weather helped. When it hit the trash can it broke. Goodness, the stench even the dog was gagging.


----------

